# "The only kind of seafood I trust is the fish stick, a totally featureless fish that doesn't have ey



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 11, 2013)

"The only kind of seafood I trust is the fish stick, a totally featureless fish that doesn't have eyeballs or fin"  Dave Barry

I have been active in the fishing industry for most my life. I spent 10 years as a deckhand on my uncles charter boat. Then another 9 years running my own boat. My uncle still runs his Charter fishing boat out of Depoe Bay. I head over whenever I can to fish.

This past weekend I was lucky enough to catch a good weather window that worked with my schedule and make a trip out,













8546619837_17332436a3_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 11, 2013






Depoe Bay is the "Smallest Navigable Harbor" in the United States. 6 acres, the channel is 150' long with a dog leg left in it, 8' deep at mean high tide.













8547717036_420503d1c2_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 11, 2013






It doesn't always look that nice!













8546620793_df8efa276d_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 11, 2013






18 knots, and we're off!













8546621713_8ed659deb5_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 11, 2013






Quick stop to get rid of some gear.













8547720342_7caf92ac12_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 11, 2013






A bit of scenery along the way!













8546626775_bb0a1e0d17_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 11, 2013






Cascade Head













8547725732_fb20952929_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 11, 2013






Cascade head, mouth of Salmon river.













8546637851_6fa5e46676_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 11, 2013






Fish ON!!!













8547735546_63040e01e6_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 11, 2013


















8546638813_d2a0b3c702_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 11, 2013






In Da Boat!













8547737632_6c51e43e8a_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 11, 2013






As the day progressed, Buckets of fish!













8546646973_91c35d5776_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 11, 2013






Almost Forgot, crabs too!!













8546810347_af5d8aa9f6_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 11, 2013






MMMMM, Dungeness!!!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 12, 2013)

On to dinner, Teriyaki Lingcod, Brussel sprouts and rice. Fish and Brussels I cooked on the min-wsm. Brussels were done in a foil pouch with salt, pepper, garlic, butter, and evoo. The lingcod I marinated in Soy Vay Island Teriyaki, then put in the mini-wsm. Mini temp was 325-330. Burning Kingsford briquettes, and a few small chunks of apple.













8550879334_5d936aa079_c.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 12, 2013






In store comment "EeeWwwee" dad what are you getting those for?". 













8549781549_05c13a4757_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 12, 2013






Dinner of course!













8550879684_97b0e583ba_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 12, 2013


















8549783331_3cede758bf_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 12, 2013


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 12, 2013)

Very nice...JJ


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 12, 2013)

Looks great!!!

  Craig


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 12, 2013)

My kind of meal and it looks fabulous! Love the fishing pics too.


----------



## bigridgeback (Mar 12, 2013)

JEALOUS [emoji]128031[/emoji][emoji]128031[/emoji][emoji]128011[/emoji][emoji]128011[/emoji]


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 12, 2013)

I see your living my dream!


----------



## squirrel (Mar 12, 2013)

Wow. The scenery is just beautiful. The fish must have been amazing. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## go4abliss (Mar 12, 2013)

Depot Bay.....Which Charter Co, I was thinking about a trip. Did you do half day or whole day trip? Look like you have a good trip. Crabs and fish looks really nice. You lucky sailor....lol


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 12, 2013)

GO4ABLISS said:


> Depot Bay.....Which Charter Co, I was thinking about a trip. Did you do half day or whole day trip? Look like you have a good trip. Crabs and fish looks really nice. You lucky sailor....lol


My uncles Charter boat is the Tacklebuster and they run out of Tradewinds Charters. I went on two different trips over the weekend. The nice day was an eight hour trip to fish off Pacific City Oregon. The second trip was a standard 5 hour bottom fishing trip. Check out their webpage and/or facebook page for more information. If you do book a trip make sure and request to go on the Tacklebuster! Right now the lingcod are biting really good!

http://www.tacklebustersportfishing.com/


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 12, 2013)

A few more scenery shots













8546651499_bcb3c6a1cf_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 12, 2013






Cascade head just north of Hart's cove













8547749098_b18a136f42_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 12, 2013






Entrance to Hart's cove













8546653049_c5ffb3feee_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 12, 2013






Hart's cove













8547752998_999b37f496_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 12, 2013


















8546659203_5569df4717_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 12, 2013


















8546815363_0c7fa2a8f2_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 12, 2013






Hole in the wall gang. Depoe Bays 47' Coast Guard boats, towing drills













8547914932_b979ec0469_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 12, 2013






There's the "Hole in the wall"













8547919986_25dba0579b_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 12, 2013






First dock there is brand new. Was wiped out in the Tsunami (good video) At the time we were 20 miles off San Fransisco, never felt a thing!













8546822783_4ee1ba4ec4_o.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 12, 2013






Wrapping up the drill.


----------



## chef willie (Mar 12, 2013)

DS, I'll have to remember the info u provided about your Uncle. Had a few years here with slow or no rock fish to speak of so I haven't been out in a while. Nice to see they are rebounding. Depot Bay is quite the spot....love lunch at the Sea Hag, one of the better spots for chowder and an awesome Monte Cristo. Nice pics as well. You smoke any ling up? Don't think I've ever had that.....


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 12, 2013)

Chef Willie said:


> DS, I'll have to remember the info u provided about your Uncle. Had a few years here with slow or no rock fish to speak of so I haven't been out in a while. Nice to see they are rebounding. Depot Bay is quite the spot....love lunch at the Sea Hag, one of the better spots for chowder and an awesome Monte Cristo. Nice pics as well. You smoke any ling up? Don't think I've ever had that.....


Willie, I have smoked lingcod and rockfish before. Being a mild, non oily fish it doesn't take long to get a good flavor to it. I'd do no more than a hour of smoke. Apple, peach, or alder. I also don't use as much salt in the brine as I would for salmon. I found to that for the rockfish I prefer it more like jerky texture wise.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks for sharing this DS!

The trip and scenery looks great and the dinner looked good too!

Great job!

Bill


----------



## bruno994 (Mar 12, 2013)

I love my Texas, but that is some beautiful scenery.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## humdinger (Mar 12, 2013)

dirtsailor said: "I have been active in the fishing industry for most my life. I spent 10 years as a deckhand on my uncles charter boat. Then another 9 years running my own boat. My uncle still runs his Charter fishing boat out of Depoe Bay. I head over whenever I can to fish"

I'm so jealous, because not once did dirtsailor use the term "work". That sentence is proof that if you do what you love you'll never have to _work _a day in your life! Like woodcutter said, you are living the dream!

Nice scenery shots too. The "entrance to Hart's cove" is centered perfectly. It looks like a postcard!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 12, 2013)

Unfortunately, I have to WORK for a living now!!! I can't complain too much,  I get to live in a great place! Central Oregon is tough to beat!


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 12, 2013)

Awesome scenery!!!

Thanks!!

Guess you dont have any "no wake" rules for harbor entry or departure...

That guy would get a ticket for that here...

  Craig


----------



## disco (Mar 12, 2013)

I love the Oregon coast and your post took me back to my last visit. It also made me hungry!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 12, 2013)

fpnmf said:


> Awesome scenery!!!
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> ...


No Manatee Zones here!!! But actually the harbor is a no wake zone. The cut off is the Bridge. Gets pretty hairy in the channel at times when the seas are over 10' and out of the West. Spent a bunch of time waiting out front, bow nosed in waiting for a flat spot to come in on!

Here's a little clip of some rougher conditions:


----------



## akhap (Mar 12, 2013)

I thought lingcod were bigger than that!  ;)












smiling.jpg



__ akhap
__ Mar 12, 2013


















Pete.jpg



__ akhap
__ Mar 12, 2013






Actually, I am surprised you are allowed to keep them this early in the year.  We are not allowed to keep them out of Kodiak until July because the females are sitting on nests and if they are caught the brood is toast.  They are my favorite fish in many ways.

Brined, lightly smoked, and finished off under a very hot broiler or on a hot grill for just a couple minutes is awesome eating fish...


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 12, 2013)

That's it! Dirt....you have done it now! Keep the light on...I am coming up!!!! Lol

Scenery is beautiful! Jealous! Love to fish!

Dinner looks might good!

Kat


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 12, 2013)

AKhap said:


> I thought lingcod were bigger than that! ;)
> 
> Actually, I am surprised you are allowed to keep them this early in the year. We are not allowed to keep them out of Kodiak until July because the females are sitting on nests and if they are caught the brood is toast. They are my favorite fish in many ways.
> 
> Brined, lightly smoked, and finished off under a very hot broiler or on a hot grill for just a couple minutes is awesome eating fish...


Well there were several years we couldn't fish for them at all! Now after many years of fish management we can again. We are allowed 2 over 22". The inshore fishery where we fish mostly is predominately loaded with males. What the biologists have found for our area is that the males actually guard the eggs. The larger females head out to deeper waters, where we can't always fish. There were two boats that did deep water trips on the same day and they brought back the ones like pictured in your photos! Great for advertising, but I much prefer eating the smaller guys! I filleted a total of ten ling this weekend and they all were males! On another note we can't keep Yellow eye, Canary, or Vermillion rockfish. We can only keep 1 cabezon from june-aug. Limits now are 7 combined rockfish and 2 lingcod. Back in my days it was 15 rockfish and 3 ling! 7 and 2 is plenty in my opinion.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 12, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> That's it! Dirt....you have done it now! Keep the light on...I am coming up!!!! Lol
> 
> Scenery is beautiful! Jealous! Love to fish!
> 
> ...


Pack up the Witchy Woman in the Miata and come on out! Oregon is one great state to visit.


----------



## smoke happens (Mar 12, 2013)

Nice weather for the bay, never seen it that calm. Been down there and watched the CG rifle through that channel in some nasty conditions from the observation deck under the east side of the bridge, very impressive. Miss the salt water taffy I used to get there as a kid too!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 12, 2013)

Smoke Happens said:


> Nice weather for the bay, never seen it that calm. Been down there and watched the CG rifle through that channel in some nasty conditions from the observation deck under the east side of the bridge, very impressive. Miss the salt water taffy I used to get there as a kid too!


Sounds like you need to make a trip and visit!!! Put some wings and a prop on that smoker and fly on down! Kat could stick a broom under Witchy Woman and you all could fly down! nice landing strip at Salishan!


----------



## smoke happens (Mar 12, 2013)

Lol, sounds great! Used to go several times a year when the grandparents lived in Salem, been about 3 or so years since I have been though. Fishing trip sounds like a good excuse though


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 12, 2013)

Smoke Happens said:


> Lol, sounds great! Used to go several times a year when the grandparents lived in Salem, been about 3 or so years since I have been though. Fishing trip sounds like a good excuse though


Sounds like we need a SMF fishing gathering aboard my uncles boat sometime!  Fishing then a smoke afterwards!


----------



## akhap (Mar 13, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Well there were several years we couldn't fish for them at all! Now after many years of fish management we can again. We are allowed 2 over 22". The inshore fishery where we fish mostly is predominately loaded with males. What the biologists have found for our area is that the males actually guard the eggs. The larger females head out to deeper waters, where we can't always fish. There were two boats that did deep water trips on the same day and they brought back the ones like pictured in your photos! Great for advertising, but I much prefer eating the smaller guys! I filleted a total of ten ling this weekend and they all were males! On another note we can't keep Yellow eye, Canary, or Vermillion rockfish. We can only keep 1 cabezon from june-aug. Limits now are 7 combined rockfish and 2 lingcod. Back in my days it was 15 rockfish and 3 ling! 7 and 2 is plenty in my opinion.



Start talking about lowering limits and you will make me tear up!  Until a couple years ago our yelloweye limit was 10 per day... now it is one.  And it was done not for biological reasons but rather to "disincentivize" sports fishermen...

I hate being disincentivized!

Big lingcod have never turned me off...  Smoked they are incredible.

Will have to give the lingcod bio a call... I am very curious about the findings you mention, and I have some other questions for them anyway.
art


----------



## smoke happens (Mar 13, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Sounds like we need a SMF fishing gathering aboard my uncles boat sometime!  Fishing then a smoke afterwards!


I think you may be on to something there....


----------



## moikel (Apr 11, 2013)

Smoke Happens said:


> I think you may be on to something there....


Checking frequent flier points now.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 We have Ling cod here looks a bit different but must be same family. My favourite for fish curry.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 11, 2013)

Moikel said:


> Checking frequent flier points now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this your Ling? Different species, but reading the description it sounds like the meat has similar properties.

*"Ling* is a densely textured fish, fresh very white and firm, holds shape well in cooking"

"A lean fish with a bland flavor the flesh of the Ling Cod is often greenish in color but turns white when cooked. The meat is tender yet firm and a little chewy with large soft , moist flakes."

http://www.sea-ex.com/fishphotos/ling.htm

So now what is your curry recipe? I make a great fresh green curry:

1 stalk  lemongrass, minced or 3 Tbsp. prepared frozen or bottled lemongrass 
1-3 green chilies, sliced (Thai green chilies  jalapeno)
1 shallot, sliced, OR 4 Tbsp. minced purple onion
4-5 cloves garlic 
1 thumb-size piece of galangal or ginger, thinly sliced
1/2 cup chopped fresh coriander/cilantro leaves & stems
1/2 cup fresh basil
1/2 tsp. ground cumin
1/2 tsp. ground white pepper 
1/2 tsp. ground coriander
3 Tbsp. fish sauce; Vegetarians: substitute 1 Tbsp. soy sauce
1 tsp. shrimp paste; Vegetarians: substitute 1/2 tsp. salt
2 Tbsp. lime juice
1 tsp. brown sugar
3-4 Tbsp. coconut milk (enough to blend ingredients together)
Preparation: 

Place all ingredients in a food processor, chopper, or blender. 
Process well to form a fragrant Thai green curry paste. Taste-test it for salt and spice. If too salty, add a squeeze of fresh lime or lemon juice. Add more chili for more heat. Your curry paste is now ready to be used. You can bottle up any leftovers and keep it in the refrigerator for up to 1 week. Freeze thereafter.


----------



## seenred (Apr 11, 2013)

Don't know how I missed this thread before...that's some beautiful scenery, DS.  I've been just about everywhere in the U.S. except the Pacific Northwest.  Its on my bucket list, have always heard its some awful pretty country.


----------



## moikel (Apr 11, 2013)

I have posted my curry recipe/method before.Most recent batch was 12kg ,yes 12kg.I spread it around a big circle of people.What you posted looks 100 % authentic.Mine is a bit different & keeps forever.

I am a freestyle cook .I have made my curry paste for 15 years no 2 batches identical.I think my last batch was the best I ever made . Additional ingredients easy for me down here; fresh turmeric,kaffir lime leaf, palm sugar instead of brown but no biggie I also use lime juice & zest & roots of coriander. I dont make a green, mine are red or I make what thai people call a jungle curry with habaneros. Not that thais have habanero but I do. i bind mine with canola oil or similar .Add salt to stop garlic fermenting.Will use galangal & ginger

Now spices .I used to grind,coriander,cumin,fenugreek,pepper,yellow mustard ,fennel seed etc from scratch. But then I came across this Malaysian brand of powders in photo. $3 for 250gm yellow is seafood,green meat.Really hard to go past.I still grind but use these as well .Just a great product .Really well blended,authentic very popular amongst our Asian community. You could do a lot worse (if you were time poor) shortcutting it & blend your fresh ingredients with the powder& bump the chilli.My office is near Chinatown more Asia town now.Green has cinnamon,cardamon ,star anise & cloves as well. This is to me real cultural melting pot style curry my personal favourite.

If you want other one country style curry I have posted Sri Lankan,Fijian /Indian  then,Jamaican & Mauritian ( bit more natural fusion) .They are all on the forum.I share everything.

Our ling are all sold filleted but I have seen them come off the trawlers at Greenwell Point.Ours are a grey or pink but same shape & head.Firm dense flesh best fish for curry for the price.













IMG_0401.JPG



__ moikel
__ Apr 11, 2013


----------



## keith hickson (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi a newbie from the UK but as to fishsticks (we call them fish fingers ??) a great product you can fit 4 in a sandwich using sliced white bread


----------

